# The Last Hole



## JaronChurchwell (Dec 24, 2015)

This is one I done recently as a Christmas gift for a lady in my town. Her son passed away a few years ago and this was one of the last pictures he had taken. She asked if I would paint it to give to her husband for Christmas. I was worried the golf ball would turn out looking really odd but I feel that it turned out fine. It was done on a 24x36 canvas so I had plenty of room to work with. Tips and constructive criticism are welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I love it. You really did great on the shadows and brightness. I love the brilliant color. agree the golf ball looks fine, in fact more than fine.


----------



## E Burna (Dec 15, 2015)

Looks good to me I like the shading.. curious as to the golf ball... did you wait till the background was dry before adding the divits? And did you use a regular brush for the circular shapes or something special to imprint them type?


----------



## JaronChurchwell (Dec 24, 2015)

E Burna said:


> Looks good to me I like the shading.. curious as to the golf ball... did you wait till the background was dry before adding the divits? And did you use a regular brush for the circular shapes or something special to imprint them type?


I painted a layer on the golf ball that gave it the basic shading I wanted (bright white towards the top left and darker towards the bottom right). I waited for it to dry and then came back and sketched out where I wanted the divots to be. Then I just added a slightly darker shade of gray inside of them with a very small round brush.


----------



## JaronChurchwell (Dec 24, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> I love it. You really did great on the shadows and brightness. I love the brilliant color. agree the golf ball looks fine, in fact more than fine.


Thank you very much! I appreciate it.


----------

